# Traveling contract climber



## Wildwil (Feb 3, 2018)

I am currently looking for work in Northern California. I have 3 years full time climbing experience. I have been in the industry for 5 years and am going to take my Arborist exam in a couple of weeks. I am a proficient climber, I do a lot of close quarter removals here in Washington, hazardous removals, and whatever else you will come across. Have all my own gear. Saws, saddle, and ropes. Very reliable and safe climber. 
If you would like to work something out call anytime 
William G. 
253-592-5302


----------



## TroutBrookTree (Mar 11, 2018)

I just posted a wanted for someone like this, but in CT


----------



## Treekillermike (Mar 25, 2018)

Open to work in Canada?


----------

